# Помогите определить цену - Weltmeister 3/4



## dr4004 (21 Июн 2011)

Состояние отличное. Но, долго лежал.
Какой год, что за модель? Искал в сети, но четкого представления как определить не нашел. Может быть подскажите?
Вилка цен на такой инструмент? 
За сколько, если по-честному без заламывания цены, можно продать в Москве?


----------



## dizzyaccordion (21 Июн 2011)

Инструмент 60-х, ну от силы 70-х годов выпуска.
Стоит он 5 - 10 т.р. (в зависимости от состояния).


----------



## Новиков Игорь (21 Июн 2011)

Этот инструмент и в молодые годы не был эталоном.Поищите на сайте -было много информации об аналогах.Выпуск не позднее 60-х годов.Т.е.как минимум 50 лет.Для ширпотреба,даже немецкого это очень много.Если найдется любитель,то тысячи 3-4 может быть и даст,да и то ,если там все не так страшно сразу.Ну а проблемы пойдут через пару недель,если человек не сведущ,то ремонт будет стоить гораздо больше цены.


----------



## zet10 (21 Июн 2011)

dizzyaccordion писал:


> Инструмерт 60-х, ну от силы 70-х годов выпуска.


Инструмент конца 40-х начало 50-х годов.
Цена как вам и сказали 3-4 тысячи максимум!


----------



## dr4004 (21 Июн 2011)

Всем большое спасибо за ответы!
Сколько приблизительно будет минимально необходимое ТО и стоит ли игра свеч?


----------



## zet10 (21 Июн 2011)

dr4004 писал:


> стоит ли игра свеч?


Нет.


----------



## Jupiter (22 Июн 2011)

dr4004 писал:


> стоит ли игра свеч?


Смотря кто будет делать ТО и прочее. Судя по виду инструмент практически не использовался. Левая механика- медная. Наверняка "просела"- начнёт через недельку западать. Голоса в нём хорошие- знаю эту модель.Но войлок на клапанах долго держать не будет(или паралон).Всё должно посыпаться. Цены на замену вего Вам скажут на месте. но на 10 тысяч можете расчитывать...
Не лучше ли поновей купить? Для сравнения- цена в Чехии,Германии на эту модель -100-200 евро в зависимости от состояния.(я видел и за 20 евро...)


----------

